# The Old Dragon (SPOILERS!)



## Synchronicity (May 12, 2008)

A simple post, this one. Having seen the suggested levels for Drakus Coaltongue, but no full stats, I decided to have a crack at the man himself. I *think* I got everything right, but it's so hard to tell at epic. I hope that nobody minds me posting this, and I hope it may be of use.

*Drakus Coaltongue, The Old Dragon, CR 22 * (reduced due to having no equipment)
Male venerable immortal half-orc fighter 4/commander 20
LN medium humanoid
*Init* +10; *Senses* Listen +25, Spot +25, darkvision
*Languages* Common, Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, Halfling, Infernal, Orc
*AC* 11, touch 11, flat-footed 11
*hp* 211 (24 HD); Regeneration 30
*Fort* +19 *Ref* +9, *Will* +15 (+24 vs mind-affecting)
*Immune* disease, energy drain, poison
*Speed* 30 ft.
*Melee* unarmed strike +21/+16/+11/+6 (1d3+3)
*Base Atk* +18; *Grp* +21
*Combat Gear* none
*Combat Options* Power Attack
*Abilities* Str 16*, Dex 12*, Con 16*, Int 14, Wis 11, Cha 28*
Coaltongue has a +2 inherent bonus to Str, Dex and Con, and a +5 inherent bonus to Cha.
*SQ* battle cry, blessing of the aquiline heart, chain of command, direct orders, implicit command, initiative bonus +5, inspire sacrifice, leadership performance 10/day (+4), seize command (DC 29), tactical genius, widen command +30
*Feats* Epic Leadership, Extra Followers, Fearless Leader, Force of Personality, Great Charisma, Improved Initiative, Improved Toughness, Improved Unarmed Strike, Iron Will, Leadership, Leadership Performance, Legendary Leader, Maneuver Leader, Melee Weapon Mastery (slashing), Operation Leader, Power Attack, Primal Leader, Spellwise Leader, Weapon Focus (battleaxe), Weapon Specialisation (battleaxe)
*Skills* Bluff +36 (27), Diplomacy +42 (27), Intimidate +38 (27), Knowledge (nobility and royalty) +7 (5), Listen +25 (25), Perform (oratory) +36 (27), Sense Motive +25 (25), Speak Language n/a (5), Spot +25 (25)
*Possessions* none

*Blessing of the Aquiline Heart (Ex)* Coaltongue is immortal. He does not suffer ability score penalties from aging, nor can he die of old age, but he does gain the normal ability score bonuses. He has regeneration 30, and heals ability damage at a rate of 1 point per ability score per round. He is immune to disease, energy drain, and poison.

Almost no form of attack deals lethal damage to Coaltongue. He regenerates even if he fails a saving throw against a disintegrate spell or a death effect. If he fails his save against a spell or effect that would kill him instantly (such as those mentioned above), the spell or effect instead deals nonlethal damage equal to his full normal hit points +10 (or 221 hp). Coaltongue is immune to effects that produce incurable or bleeding wounds, such as mummy rot, a sword with the wounding special ability, or a clay golem’s cursed wound ability.

If Coaltongue loses a limb or body part, the lost portion regrows in 1d6 minutes (the detached piece dies and decays normally). He can reattach the severed member instantly by holding it to his stump.

Only the bite or breath weapon of a true dragon deals lethal damage to Coaltongue. He cannot regenerate Constitution damage from having his blood drunk. If Coaltongue is completely exsanguinated (reduced to 0 Constitution by the blood drain of a vampire, for example), he loses this ability and is slain. If Coaltongue has nonlethal damage equal to his hit points +10, he is unconscious and helpless. While he is helpless, a character may perform a coup de grace to impale him in the heart. As long as his heart is so pierced, Coaltongue cannot regenerate.

*Notes*
- Extra Followers is from Heroes of Battle. It multiplies the number of followers you have by 10 at every level, and adds 1 to your Leadership score. I’m counting it as a Leader feat for the purposes of the Commander class.
- Assuming a reputation of 'great renown' and 'special power', Coaltongue's Leadership score works out at a pretty impressive 37. With a 'base of operations' it rises to a stunning 39 for the purposes of recruiting followers.
- Coaltongue was generated with the Elite array, arranged as follows: Str 12, Dex 10, Con 14, Int 13, Wis 8, Cha 15. All 6 stat points went to Charisma.


----------



## Morrus (May 12, 2008)

There's info you can derive from Leska's stats in #8 - his immortality, like hers, comes from the Aquiline Heart and has certain effects.  Lemme dig her out.

[Edit - ah, I see you've incorporated it into the stat block with the regen, immunities, etc.  ]



> Blessing of the Aquiline Heart (Ex): Leska is immortal. She does not suffer ability score penalties from aging, nor can she die of old age, but she does gain the normal ability score bonuses. She has regeneration 30, and heals ability damage at a rate of 1 point per ability score per round. She is immune to disease, energy drain, and poison.
> 
> Almost no form of attack deals lethal damage to Leska. She regenerates even if she fails a saving throw against a disintegrate spell or a death effect. If she fails her save against a spell or effect that would kill her instantly (such as those mentioned above), the spell or effect instead deals nonlethal damage equal to her full normal hit points +10 (or 158 hp). Leska is immune to effects that produce incurable or bleeding wounds, such as mummy rot, a sword with the wounding special ability, or a clay golem’s cursed wound ability.
> 
> ...


----------



## Synchronicity (May 12, 2008)

Morrus said:
			
		

> There's info you can derive from Leska's stats in #8 - his immortality, like hers, comes from the Aquiline Heart and has certain effects.  Lemme dig her out.
> 
> [Edit - ah, I see you've incorporated it into the stat block with the regen, immunities, etc.  ]




Yep! But I should probably edit 'blessing of the aquiline heart' into his Special Qualities and copy the section there for clarity. 

He was surprisingly painless to build, considering the levels involved. I can't even remember how I did skills, considering his Int score rises with age, but I'm satisfied with the rest. My players have only just got to Seaquen, so they don't have even the chance of running into him for a very long time, but I decided I wanted to see what the most powerful man in the world looked like. I wasn't disappointed.


----------



## Rugult (May 12, 2008)

I once toyed with stating out Coaltongue, but am glad I didn't.  This works almost perfectly for what I had in mind.

If there's one thing I'm happy about, it's the inclusion of Power Attack.  I mean, that's the only explination of how he beat a celestial to death!


----------

